# MUA - Mitula Group



## System (14 June 2015)

The Mitula Group is a 'vertical search' website operator, with a current portfolio of 51 websites in 38 countries and in 14 languages. Following the acquisition of Lokku Limited in May 2015, the Mitula Group operates its Websites under two main brands, 'Mitula' and 'Nestoria'.

It is anticipated that MUA will list on the ASX during July 2015.

http://www.mitulagroup.com


----------



## greggles (10 May 2018)

Mitula Group to be taken over by IFULL Co. Ltd of Japan at a value of 85c per share, representing a premium of 88.9% to MUA's closing share price on 8 May 2018.

Shareholders are entitled to receive 80c cash consideration per Mitula Group share for their first 20,000 shares with consideration for the balance of the holding being 0.0753 shares in LIFULL for each Mitula Group share (which equates to AUD 85c per share).

This friendly acquisition came out of the blue but seems to be a good result for shareholders given that MUA's shares had been trading between 35c and 50c over the last few months.


----------



## galumay (11 May 2018)

Good little arbitrage opportunity, pick up a $20,000 parcel at the current price of 72c and you should make about $1600. Not my game, but a rare opportunity for those who like these sort of plays.


----------



## are02 (20 August 2018)

Dropped down to .66c now - the opportunity seems better now for those looking to make a small profit.
Can't seem to find a lot of details on when the sale will go through, but did find a presentation on the LIFULL website mentioning September.


----------



## System (24 January 2019)

On January 22nd, 2019, Mitula Group Limited (MUA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between MUA and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in MUA by LIFULL Co., Ltd.


----------

